# Best trolling lures for Spanish and King Mackerel?



## Topgun1776

Trying to find the best 3 lures for trolling for Spanish and Kings....any other advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cody&ryand

Clark spoons of all sizes stretch 25s and 30s and duster with cigar


----------



## deersniper270

cody d said:


> Clark spoons of all sizes stretch 25s and 30s and duster with cigar


Yeah what he said! Lol Oh and gotchas for spanish


----------



## Topgun1776

Any particular colors or sizes, etc.?


----------



## deersniper270

Topgun1776 said:


> Any particular colors or sizes, etc.?


I have found that the Spanish can't resist the smaller gotchas with the silver body and red head because they are small like the bait fish they are eating. But has to be the one with the two trebles hooks and not the one with the tail or whatever. 

For me, kings like blue/green, white/red, and blue/silver 30+ divers. I use Mann's and Bomber's Saltwater Grade lures. I have one Mann's I've used for 4 years now lol it's all cut up but they love it! 

And I've never trolled dusters but I hear blue or red/silver, is the go to colors.


----------



## MissKristy

If you want big kings troll the bigest live blue runners you can find


----------



## Topgun1776

Which Mann's and Bombers? Any baits you would use planers for?


----------



## Topgun1776

Thanks so much guys!!!! Keep 'em comin' !!!!


----------



## marmidor

McDonalds straw rig=Spanish! Drone spoon,duster and a cigar minnow on a plainer or bump troll a big hardtail for kings!


----------



## deersniper270

How do you guys troll a hardtail? Like how do you rig it?


----------



## Island24

I agree with the clark spoons for sure. The straw rig is not a joke. There is also a lure that has like 4 or 5 straw like lures with glitter in a daisy chain that will catch two to three at a time.


----------



## Fletch Lives

On rigging the live fish... im sure there are many ways and each has their own favorite. I use 32 or 44 lb wire leader and haywire twist a circle hook onto the wire leader about two feet from swivel, then add a stinger treble hook after the circle hook. The size of circle hook and length of stinger will depend on the size of the bait fish. I usually slow troll the livies at about 3 knots , one off each side of the boat and then a stretch 30 straight back and then either a live bait or dead bait w/ duster way back in the spread. Good luck


----------



## jplvr

We were trolling dusters for Spanish just outside of Perdido Pass last year and caught a chicken dolphin. You never know.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Stretch 25. Blue or Green. Have caught Bobo's, Spanish, King and my buddy Ron caught a Tuna in Destin trolling a couple of em.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Topgun1776 said:


> Which Mann's and Bombers? Any baits you would use planers for?



I use a planer with a Clark spoon. Works like magic. All the other advice here is solid, too. You can catch some interesting things if you troll a Stretch 25 or two.

If you've never used a Gotcha, be careful if you are fishing for Spanish.


----------



## John B.

Topgun1776 said:


> Trying to find the best 3 lures for trolling for Spanish and Kings....any other advice would be greatly appreciated!


Live cigar minnow,
Live threadfin,
Live hardtail.

Whenever it is an option to catch live bait, do so. you will outfish lures 10 to 1. 

if i had to pull lures, it's hard to beat a duster/cigar minnow combo.


----------



## Topgun1776

Guys....this is some great stuff !!!! I appreciate your help so much!!!


----------



## NOsaints

mackeral trees with a big gotcha on the end, great for spanish


----------



## nathan70

+1 for bump trolling hard tails for the bigger kings, also you waist less gas this way. On the down side it takes longer to cover the some amount of ground. All the above will work. As mentioned stretch 25's catch all kinds of stuff. Grouper, bull reds huge spanish and kings.


----------



## delta dooler

stretch 25s are good, drone spoons are good, my all time favorite is a green mackeral Rapala CD 18 magnum, or the CD 14 Magnum,
they cant stand em !


----------



## deersniper270

aroundthehorn said:


> If you've never used a Gotcha, be careful if you are fishing for Spanish.


They can be tricky at times when there is more than one person involved and the other person's gotcha gets ya!


----------



## nathan70

I had a lady fish sling one out and into my leg one time. Just pushed it through and cut the hook off and kept of fishing. Went to the dr. and got a shot after though.


----------



## deersniper270

I was like WTF man! lol It came out of a Spanish as he was reeling it in and we were next to each other. Used a pair of needle nose pliers. Hurt like hell because he kept slipping because he was laughing at me lol


----------



## PCfisher66

You can always count on a good friend to laugh at you when your are in pain. I seems to have good luck with trolling anything with blue in it.


----------



## aroundthehorn

deersniper270 said:


> I was like WTF man! lol It came out of a Spanish as he was reeling it in and we were next to each other. Used a pair of needle nose pliers. Hurt like hell because he kept slipping because he was laughing at me lol



Damn...better the leg than the eye. Those things are deadly! I took a 1/8 oz. crappie jig in my left eye four years ago and am lucky I can still see.

Back to Gotchas. I was fishing with some inexperienced people (not that I'm any better) last year, tearing up schools of Spanish with Gotcha lures. Well, the other guy's wife was just sitting there looking pretty soaking in some rays while I was telling him what to do with the rod and fish, etc. He had a HUGE Spanish on the line. "Keep pressure on him! We'll have him in the boat in a second!" Next thing I know the Gotcha hit the console about two feet from his wife's head. Sounded like a cannon shot. Lots of nervous laughter.


----------



## bigrick

nothing beats a christmas tree rig with a spoon on the end for spanish. You can catch them 5 at a time if you find a school.


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday

Hope this helps with rigging a hard tail!
http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/yamaha-advantage/news/fishing-tips/saltwater-fishin-vol5-no-3


----------



## Kim

You might want to consider having something like one or two Rapala XRap Subwalk 15 lures or a small popper just in case you catch them busting bait on the surface. Nothing like casting out into the baitball and having one sky with your lure in it's mouth.


----------



## Scruggspc

3 planers and 2 Clark spoons and 1 drone spoon. All the Spanish ypu could imagine.


----------



## Smitty81

Rapala x rap magnum in dorado and hot head. Catch all you want of either one super easy. We catch tons of both on these.


----------



## JVT

For casting to Spanish white bucktails are hard to beat, and a Spro jig with a little flash is the best.


----------

